# thanks… but… thanks!



## totor

disculpen mis distinguidos coforeros que no desean felicitaciones (que son unos cuantos, por lo que veo) lo que voy a poner aquí.

¿se han detenido a pensar que esa decisión que han tomado en cierto modo coarta nuestra libertad, la libertad de expresar abiertamente nuestros sentimientos respecto de ustedes?

para no hablar del hecho práctico de que, antes de iniciar un hilo para festejar a alguien, haya que revisar una por una todas las páginas y uno por uno a todos los foreros que han expresado ese deseo, para no meter la pata.

o aceptar (como me ha pasado) que al ratito de haber iniciado uno de estos hilos vea que ha sido suprimido.

¿por qué les molesta que uno lo manifieste?

me parece muy loable la modestia y esas cosas, pero me da la sensación de que ustedes creen que estos mensajes son una rutina que no tiene lugar en un foro serio como éste.

tal vez esté a mil leguas de esta situación, pero es como si a alguien que no le gusta cumplir años, o que le festejen los cumpleaños, no permita que alguien le diga, simplemente, ¡feliz cumpleaños!

los cumpleaños van a seguir existiendo, y la necesidad de expresar los buenos deseos que uno tiene también.


----------



## Rayines

tot: no quiero disminuír el énfasis de tu protesta. Tal vez tengas razón. Una ayudita mientras las cosas sean así: En la primera página de ese hilo (hay que buscarla arriba), está la lista actualizada de todas las personas que pidieron no ser felicitadas. La pensaron....
Igual...para mi cumpleaños me pueden felicitar.


----------



## totor

Precisamente, Inesita, cuando te vi a vos entre los que NO querían ser felicitados, más me decidí a abrir este hilo (que al principio empecé a escribir en NO THANKS, y después me pareció más pertinente hacerlo aparte, y ver qué dicen los demás).

A mí me gusta felicitar a la gente, y me duele que no lo acepten.


----------



## LV4-26

totor said:


> [...]
> para no hablar del hecho práctico de que, antes de iniciar un hilo para festejar a alguien, haya que revisar una por una todas las páginas y uno por uno a todos los foreros que han expresado ese deseo, para no meter la pata.[...]


Click on the number of replies in the "replies" column (81 so far). A window will open, with the names of all those who have posted in that thread. Still a bit of a drag, admittedly,  but much less than reading all of the 5 pages.


----------



## totor

LV4-26 said:


> Click on the number of replies in the "replies" column (81 so far). A window will open, with the names of all those who have posted in that thread. Still a bit of a drag, admittedly,  but much less than reading all of the 5 pages.



yes, lv4, rayines told me that, but indeed, that's not the point.


----------



## LV4-26

totor said:


> yes, lv4, rayines told me that, [...]


Oops. You're right. I read too fast.


----------



## elroy

Totor, la gran mayoría de los miembros que se han pronunciado en el hilo han explicado por qué no quieren ser felicitados cada vez que han escrito mil mensajes.  Para los demás, si los conoces bastante bien como para querer felicitarlos, supongo que también los conoces bastante bien como para mandarles un mensaje privado pidiéndoles directamente que te expliquen sus razones.

En lo que concierne a la libertad de expresarte, siempre puedes mandar una felicitación por mensaje privado - es más, muchos de los miembros del hilo han hecho muy claro que les gustaría recibir felicitaciones en un mensaje privado.  No comprendo por qué la felicitación tendría que ser pública.

En cuanto al gran número de nombres en la lista, ya te han respondido Rayines y LV4-26.  La sugerencia de LV4-26 es muy buena, y la de Rayines mejor todavía, ya que lo único que tienes que hacer para averigüar si un miembro está en la lista es echar un ojo al primer mensaje del hilo.  Incluso aparecen los nombres en orden alfabético.


----------



## totor

elroy said:


> En cuanto al gran número de nombres en la lista, ya te han respondido Rayines y LV4-26.  La sugerencia de LV4-26 es muy buena, y la de Rayines mejor todavía, ya que lo único que tienes que hacer para averigüar si un miembro está en la lista es echar un ojo al primer mensaje del hilo.  Incluso aparecen los nombres en orden alfabético.



sí, elroy, ese punto está aclarado.

pero lo que para mí es importante es precisamente que ese festejo sea público.

pero tal vez sea una cuestión exclusivamente mía.

por lo visto, todavía no hay nadie que comparta mi sentimiento.


----------



## Namarne

totor said:


> por lo visto, todavía no hay nadie que comparta mi sentimiento.


Caramba, totor, con este último comentario has acabado de tocarme la fibra. Yo lo comparto plenamente, además he descubierto esto de las Congrats Pages hace relativamente poco, y lo encuentro una iniciativa muy simpática. 
Sin embargo, pienso que hay que respetar el deseo de cada persona. Pero te diré que comparto hasta tal punto tu punto de vista, que ya van un par o tres de veces que me siento frustrado al buscar un hilo de felicitación para alguien y descubrir que está en esa "triste" lista.  Pero bueno, también es comprensible que cuando a alguien le han abierto ya varios hilos, quizá en poco tiempo, prefiera otro tipo de felicitaciones (PM). En fin, que la última palabra la tiene el interesado, por supuesto. 
Un saludo afectuoso a todos, 
Jordi


----------



## Gévy

Querido Totor:

Me parece perfecto que tengamos la oportunidad de debatir del asunto aquí.

Entiendo tu frustración por no poder felicitar en público a quien quieras felicitar. Pero, como bien dice Elroy, siempre nos quedan los mensajes privados para expresar nuestra alegría, admiración, cariño hacia los que queremos felicitar.

A mí, personalmente me resulta muy grato que, por motivo de un cumpleaños o cumplepost, nos reunamos entre amigos para reir un rato todos en público. Soy así y punto. Pero muchos se sienten incómodos en esta situación, y a mí me parece perfecto que entonces se pongan en la lista del no thanks. 

Lo bueno de los cumpleaños es que solo se procuden una vez al año, hace ilusión. Pero los miles de mensajes pueden cumplirse a gran velocidad para algunos (y más desde la moderación, ya que como dice Gurb, un 30% de los míos son mensajes para pedir el contexto, jajaja... Las cifras engañan a veces, como ves). No me parece bueno que entremos entonces en la rutina, que lo desvirtúa todo. Al final, si participamos en los foros es porque nos gusta, y ya está. 

Y también habría que plantearse por qué prefiere uno lanzar un hilo de felicitación en público, en vez de hacerlo en la intimidad del mensaje privado. 

Todo esto para decirte que tu derecho a felicitar en público no se sobrepone al deseo de los foristas a no ser felicitados de aquel modo. A ti te quedan los PM. Y les haces felices, ¿no es esto la mejor prueba de cariño y amistad?

Un besote,

Gévy

P.D: Lo bueno de los "congrats" es que podemos descubrir todos que no somos tan serios como parecemos en el foro oficial (bueno, salvo en en mi caso, siempre he sido muy gamberra ) y es muy hermoso.


----------



## totor

Namarne said:


> En fin, que la última palabra la tiene el interesado, por supuesto.



en esto tienes toda la razón, jordi, y es evidente que hay que respetarlo.

es como dice gévy:



Gévy said:


> Todo esto para decirte que tu derecho a felicitar en público no se sobrepone al deseo de los foristas a no ser felicitados de aquel modo. A ti te quedan los PM. Y les haces felices, ¿no es esto la mejor prueba de cariño y amistad?



sí, tal vez haya que aceptar las cosas como son. como decía mi abuela:

ca'cual es ca'cual y ca'quien es ca'quien.


----------



## Fernita

Querido Totor:

Anoche, cuando leí tu inquietud acerca de este tema, me surgieron pensamientos encontrados. Empecé a escribir una respuesta más de tres veces y no me decidí a postear porque no lo tenía claro.

Ahora, después de haber descansado, te quiero decir que el festejo público es muy agradable pero que el derecho a "no querer eso" hay que respetarlo. Muchos de los que se anotaron en la lista, han explicado sus motivos y otros no. Pero lo fundamental es que es una cuestión absolutamente personal.

En mi caso, por ejemplo, luego de haber pasado los 5000 posts decidí anotarme en Thanks but no thanks porque no tenía más palabras de agradecimiento y lo dije expresamente en uno de mis agradecimientos. Vos me hiciste recordar que no me he anotado todavía.

Por otro lado, no creo que sea comparable a un cumpleaños que es una vez al año. 

Lamento que sientas que no podés expresarte libremente pero la realidad es que sí podés hacerlo, como ya te comentaron, por medio de un PM. 

Es más, muchos foreros mandan un PM incluso cuando hay un hilo en Congrats. Como verás, todos somos diferentes e incuestionables en este sentido. ¡Qué novedad!

*Creo que tu sentimiento es mucho más profundo que todas las respuestas que te damos.* 

Muchos cariños para vos,


----------



## totor

Fernita said:


> Por otro lado, no creo que sea comparable a un cumpleaños que es una vez al año.



sí, eso es absolutamente cierto, fernita. nada que ver una cosa con la otra.

y como dijo inés:



Rayines said:


> Igual...para mi cumpleaños me pueden felicitar.


----------



## Outsider

totor said:


> ¿se han detenido a pensar que esa decisión que han tomado en cierto modo coarta nuestra libertad, la libertad de expresar abiertamente nuestros sentimientos respecto de ustedes?


No tengo la misma opinión. Lo veo como un pedido, no un mandato.



totor said:


> para no hablar del hecho práctico de que, antes de iniciar un hilo para festejar a alguien, haya que revisar una por una todas las páginas y uno por uno a todos los foreros que han expresado ese deseo, para no meter la pata.


No somos tantos así. Cuento en este momento 5 páginas de foreros que han expresado el deseo de no ser felicitados. Y fíjese que es posible hacer una búsqueda por el nombre que le interesa dentro del hilo (mire "Search this thread" en el canto superior derecho).



totor said:


> ¿por qué les molesta que uno lo manifieste?
> 
> me parece muy loable la modestia y esas cosas, pero me da la sensación de que ustedes creen que estos mensajes son una rutina que no tiene lugar en un foro serio como éste.


Hemos dado nuestras razones en el hilo sobre este asunto.



totor said:


> tal vez esté a mil leguas de esta situación, pero es como si a alguien que no le gusta cumplir años, o que le festejen los cumpleaños, no permita que alguien le diga, simplemente, ¡feliz cumpleaños!
> 
> los cumpleaños van a seguir existiendo, y la necesidad de expresar los buenos deseos que uno tiene también.


El problema no es tanto con los aniversarios, que se pueden simplemente no declarar, sino con los marcos en el foro, 1000 mensajes, 2000 mensajes, 3000 mensajes... Créame que tras algunas veces se sentirá suficientemente felicitado.


----------



## totor

Outsider said:


> Créame que tras algunas veces se sentirá suficientemente felicitado.



ah, de eso estoy absolutamente seguro.

sobre todo cuando llegue (si llego) a 16.000 como tú, outsider  .


----------



## Outsider

Es verdad, ¡16 000 y más! ¡Qué horror!


----------



## Rayines

Outsider said:


> ...............
> El problema no es tanto con los aniversarios, que se pueden simplemente no declarar, sino con los marcos en el foro, 1000 mensajes, 2000 mensajes, 3000 mensajes... Créame que tras algunas veces se sentirá suficientemente felicitado.


¡Que bien Outsider, siempre con la palabra justa! 


totor said:


> ah, de eso estoy absolutamente seguro.
> 
> sobre todo cuando llegue (si llego) a 16.000 como tú, outsider  .


¡¡Así que vamos totor, apenas 3.000 más, y ya quizás empieces a considerar la posibilidad de estar en el no thanks!!


----------



## totor

Rayines said:


> ¡¡Así que vamos totor, apenas 3.000 más, y ya quizás empieces a considerar la posibilidad de estar en el no thanks!!



sí, seguro que sí, inés, no me cabe la menor duda.

lo que pasa es que yo soy un péndex que apenas ha cumplido su segundo milenario, no como vos, que ya sos una veterana.


----------



## cherine

*Now that we came to an agreement that everyone has the right to chose to be or not to be congratulated for the number of his or her posts, I think there's no reason to keep this thread open, to avoid turning into chat.*

*I moved it from the Congrats to this forum because it's more of a comment and not a congratulation to anyone for any occasion.*

*Thank you all for your understanding *


----------

